# Plush Stock Coat vs Long Coat



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

My new puppy. What do you all think? Doesn't matter to me, as I love them all, but am just curious.  
Not sure exactly how old he was here...guessing maybe 8-10 weeks old 
I'm picking him up Friday and couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: he's adorable! I'd say he's a long coat.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Could he be any cuter?! So adorable!

He is definitely fluffier than my stock coated dogs were as puppies, so I'd say he was either a long-coat or a plush-coated stock. More importantly, what does the breeder say? Are either of his parents long-coated?

Congratulations on the new puppy! He is going to be beautiful.


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

This is my baby Luna who is a standard coat I'm PRETTY sure. Comparing to my Luna I have to say yours is a long coated. Wyatt is a plush but I don't have puppy pictures since he wasn't originally mine, sadly.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Ok, just adorable! I want to kiss on him!


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

sebrench said:


> Could he be any cuter?! So adorable!
> 
> He is definitely fluffier than my stock coated dogs were as puppies, so I'd say he was either a long-coat or a plush-coated stock. More importantly, what does the breeder say? Are either of his parents long-coated?
> 
> Congratulations on the new puppy! He is going to be beautiful.


Breeder says, "in between long and stock, nice show coat". Breeder is very experienced, all German lines, and has been breeding for years. However, I would be thrilled with a long coat, as I think they are beautiful. Again, doesn't matter to me, was just curious what others thought. Time will tell. 

I'm just so excited and gonna love this guy! 

1.5 days and he is mine.


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

sebrench said:


> Could he be any cuter?! So adorable!
> 
> He is definitely fluffier than my stock coated dogs were as puppies, so I'd say he was either a long-coat or a plush-coated stock. More importantly, what does the breeder say? Are either of his parents long-coated?
> 
> Congratulations on the new puppy! He is going to be beautiful.


Oh, and no, neither parent is long-coated.


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

RainE said:


> This is my baby Luna who is a standard coat I'm PRETTY sure. Comparing to my Luna I have to say yours is a long coated. Wyatt is a plush but I don't have puppy pictures since he wasn't originally mine, sadly.


Luna is a cutie!!!!!


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

He is home! Here he is. For sure fluffy! Just love him!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

He's adorable...

One can describe a coat however they want, but genetically they are either a stock coat or a long stock coat. Yours is the latter


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The pup sure is fluffy. Will be interesting to see him grow out.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Adorable, looks like my boy did. And I am glad to see the string. My pups dragged one of those around or were attached to my belt when they were little pups. Best way to keep them out of mischief..although somewhat inconvenient for me. Well worth it though.

In a few months you'll have a gangly pup with big fluffy floofs behind they ears.


----------



## dheck (May 24, 2016)

*My Luka part 1*

I had to do this in 2 posts since I have no skill at this.
In this post is my Luka at 8 weeks old. He was a fluff ball!


----------



## dheck (May 24, 2016)

*My Luka part 2*

And here he is now, at 9months old.
I think your boy is going to long haired like mine. Brushing his rear is a challenge, but I won't ever trade him!
Today he discovered the laser pointer. That was a blast. And now I have a way to exercise him when my back limits my physical activity.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Great looking pup....easy on the laser beams ....lots of negatives have been posted in here about that........


SuperG


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Agree! He is a nice looking pup, but yes, Lasers can lead to OCD type behaviors.


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

dheck said:


> And here he is now, at 9months old.
> I think your boy is going to long haired like mine. Brushing his rear is a challenge, but I won't ever trade him!
> Today he discovered the laser pointer. That was a blast. And now I have a way to exercise him when my back limits my physical activity.


Luka is gorgeous!


----------

